# Tip jars



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

Be cautious if you are using a tip jar. This New York City driver had all his tip money stolen from a pax!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Umm...

Taxi drivers don't have tip jars..

There's a reason for this.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Umm...
> 
> Taxi drivers don't have tip jars..
> 
> There's a reason for this.


people know to tip taxi drivers. uber lied for many years saying the tip is included in the fare. uber drivers had to improvise


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's a solution to this thou,

The problem of having people rob your tip jar.

*Keep it empty* and superglue $1.00 to the bottom of the jar.

If they try to steal it they'll get the entire jar with it and it will be so much funnier when you elbow them in the face and break their nose.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

what is wrong with uber riders.... even if you lift 200 lbs of suitcases they still donot tip,,,,, don't they realize that service people such as servers,. bartenders, uber drivers only survive on the tips.... its given me a real bad feeling about people,.,.,, only 10% of the uber riders tip...

a tip jar is just trying to give the hint to these people that tipping should be normal and not once in a while... its gotten to the point where if i pick up a stripper again named rachel who never tips even though i saved her from to big black guys who were gonna roll her at her ready teller atm i will explain to her you donot tip so i am gonna cancel and maybe you will tip the next guy


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

Hope he learned a lesson


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Brewsster said:


> Hope he learned a lesson


Or he can be smarter and make the slot for the money smaller.


----------

